# Trade/free Gyrinocheilus aymonieri for loving planted tank



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I will give or trade four "Chinese algae eaters" or just re-home to a loving place. They are about 2-4" long and getting too big for my aquarium. They are semi-aggressive and probably could handle their own in a tank with small cichlids. The pH is slightly acidic. They are very active both day and night going up and down the glass in my 30g, and are fast as hell. The big algae eater likes to perch and stare at me, then swim around the tank like a rocket, then perch for me again, but runs when I move toward it. Kinda interesting. I think he realizes how fast he is. 

They can get up to 8" from what I've read, so that tank is way too small, and I'm looking at all my options. I will be trying fish stores tomorrow also, but let me know if you want them. 682 351 1860 -Tyler


----------

